# Recent Stay at Worldmark Seaside



## geist1223 (Nov 8, 2019)

We just finished our annual November trip to Seaside. Except for one or two days with fog the weather was glorious. We had lots of sunshine and blue skies. We visited all our favorite places and people. 

The pool and hot tubs were shut down for resurfacing. It has to happen during someone's week.

We did have a problem with response time from Maintenance. The smoke alarm in the Living Room area started chirping/beeping one day. This normally means the backup Battery no longer holds a Charge. We called the Front Desk. They said they would call Maintenance and have someone come up and replace the Battery. After waiting several hours we called again. This time someone did come up and replace the Battery within 30 minutes.

Our unit had been refurbished. We liked the new colours. We did not like the new Dining Room Table and Chairs. They were very uncomfortable to use. We ran in to Jim Pappas. He and his wife were also having problems, especially his wife. It turns out the new Tables are taller than the old Tables; and, the new Chairs are shorter than the old Chairs. The difference is 3 inches. Patti and our guests had to use the throw pillows from the Living Room or pillows from the Bedroom to eat comfortably. Someone at Wyndham really messed up.

So if you are shorter than 70 inches be prepared to have an awkward time using the new Dining Room Sets. I wonder if they are ordering the same tables and chairs for all the Worldmark Resorts.


----------



## DaveNV (Nov 8, 2019)

geist1223 said:


> So if you are shorter than 70 inches be prepared to have an awkward time using the new Dining Room Sets. I wonder if they are ordering the same tables and chairs for all the Worldmark Resorts.



Not sure if they're the same, but we found the chairs at the dining table rather low, too, at WorldMark West Yellowstone in September.  Not sure if our unit had been refurbished - it looked pretty nice.

Dave


----------



## samara64 (Nov 12, 2019)

Just back from Seaside where we had great weather.

No issues with dining tables or chairs. We stayed in a unit that has not been renovated yet.


----------



## clifffaith (Nov 12, 2019)

I actually posted a picture of the the dining room chairs at Worldmark Park City on Facebook last year. Spindle back, but the spindles curved around to the sides of the chair. If your ass was wider than the distance between the first two spindles, you had to perch forward on the chairs and couldn't lean back. I am a larger lady, but not quite plus size. I could not sit on those chairs.


----------

